# Student Visa



## tenthadjacent (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm currently a high school student in the United States, and I plan on going to college in Italy. I was wondering if time spent on a student visa counts towards the ten years needed for naturalization. Tips for obtaining citizenship would be nice too.


----------

